# Types of Exercises Involved in SchH Training



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

So, I'm thinking that I might wanna get Zach started with some SchH training just to make him a better dog and possibly to compete if I can find some local trials. What I'm wanting to know is what specific exercises do you do to teach your dogs the necessary things involved in SchH? How often do you train your dog with these exercises? Also, how can one go about increasing the prey drive for the protection aspect?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Prey drive is prey drive, you can't really increase something the dog doesn't have. There are drive building techniques though.

Schutzhund is pretty much all exercises. There's tracking, and obedience and protection exercises. The best thing to do would be to find a club that's local to you and talk to them about it and have them evaluate your dog. It's impossible to train a dog for Schutzhund (except the BH) without a helper. And even then, it's hard without a club. I'm not a member of any club, but I do go around and visit different ones. I also have a regular helper I work with 1-2 times a week. Obedience and tracking can be done on your own, but eventually you will need to practice things like groups, exercises around other dogs, etc.

Good luck! Welcome to the darkside


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

sabledog said:


> Good luck! Welcome to the darkside


Welcome


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Can someone make a small list of prerequisites for someone considering SCH? Ie, dog must: this, that, the other. Break it down for us, please. My dog has tons of prey drive, is very focused, but I very much doubt his nerves for this sport. I'm betting strong nerves would be in a "prerequisite list." (Which is why I've written off this sport.)

??


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Balanced temperament, willingness to work and please (even through stress), friendly or even neutral socially, good attention span... just to name a few.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Chelle, granted strong nerves are something the dog should have it's not ALWAYS an immediate dismissal if the dog doesn't have it. Granted they may not go for and be able to title and compete but to learn with the dog at a club level may work which is why its best to find a club and have them evaluate the dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sabledog said:


> Prey drive is prey drive, you can't really increase something the dog doesn't have. There are drive building techniques though.
> 
> Schutzhund is pretty much all exercises. There's tracking, and obedience and protection exercises. The best thing to do would be to find a club that's local to you and talk to them about it and have them evaluate your dog. *It's impossible to train a dog for Schutzhund (except the BH) without a helper*. *(just for the bite work?)* And even then, it's hard without a club. I'm not a member of any club, but I do go around and visit different ones. I also have a regular helper I work with 1-2 times a week. Obedience and tracking can be done on your own, but eventually you will need to practice things like groups, exercises around other dogs, etc.
> 
> Good luck! Welcome to the darkside


Aren't there also seperate Tracking and Obedience titles that a dog can earn officially, besides the BH test? I.e. if the dog doesn't have the temperament for the bite work?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Aren't there also seperate Tracking and Obedience titles that a dog can earn officially, besides the BH test? I.e. if the dog doesn't have the temperament for the bite work?


Yes, but you will just receive those titles. Not a full SchH title. I was assuming the OP wanted a SchH title.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How often I train certain exercises depends on the dog. This week I have trained in some way or another all seven days. I am working 2 mature dogs, 1 young dog and my older dog is working towards her FH2 (advanced tracking). The two mature dogs do protection 2-3 days per week. I track 3-5 times per week and do obedience, sometimes just a quickie one exercise session, 6-7 days per week. Deja tracks 4-5 times per week. I do obedience with her in some form pretty much every day. Then protection is usually 3X per week. Then there is also just exercising and conditioning them.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sabledog said:


> Yes, but you will just receive those titles. Not a full SchH title. I was assuming the OP wanted a SchH title.


 
Good point!


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, considering I'm in rural KY, there aren't many, if any, Shutzhund clubs here to evaluate my dog. I am considering what type of sport I want to do with Zach and he listens really well just needs a little training. I like the idea of having a SchH title, but I'm completely new to the sport and wanting to learn everything that I can about it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Travelling one to three hours to a club is normal unless you are blessed with many local clubs. In my area there is nothing.... but 2 hours away are about 4 great club/groups to train with. If I could, I'd move east!

Here is a list of UScA clubs in KY:
http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/mid_eastern.htm click the link for the websites of the club, they won't work w/ my copy/pasting.

Cedar Hill Working Dog Club
Jeff Lund
Woodburn, KY 
270-529-2014
Greater Cincinnati SchH Club
Tom Huelsman
Crittenden, KY 
859-485-6959
Kentucky Hundesport Klub
Brandon Wilson
Bowling Green, KY 
270-202-9250
Kentucky Ridge Hundesport (KY)
Louise Hindert
513-607-0230
Twin Beech SchH Club
Ronnie Hill
Club meets near Scottsdale KY
615-889-2003
Wildcat Schutzhund Club
Dan Cox
Georgetown, KY 
502-863-0769


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

knwilk44 said:


> Well, considering I'm in rural KY, there aren't many, if any, Shutzhund clubs here to evaluate my dog. I am considering what type of sport I want to do with Zach and he listens really well just *needs a little training*. I like the idea of having a SchH title, but I'm completely new to the sport and wanting to learn everything that I can about it.


 
*My guess would be that to get a ScH title, Zach (and you!) might need just a little more than a "little training". *

*Just a guess on my part, of course.*

*How many titles of any sort, Obedience, Rally, Agility, etc. does Zach hold currently?*


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

codmaster said:


> *My guess would be that to get a ScH title, Zach (and you!) might need just a little more than a "little training". *
> 
> *Just a guess on my part, of course.*
> 
> *How many titles of any sort, Obedience, Rally, Agility, etc. does Zach hold currently?*



I'm not looking to gain any sort of ScH title and never said I was. I would only be doing this sport for fun and to make Zach a better trained dog. I don't believe in letting my dogs over rule me and they need to be very well trained. Just because I'm not proficient in Schutzhund and just because he doesn't have any titles at all currently, doesn't make me nor my dog any lesser of an animal. I don't know if that is what you were meaning, but that is how I interpreted your post. I just recently rescued him from neglectful owners and I wish to do something productive and fun with him. Is that so bad?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

knwilk44 said:


> I'm not looking to gain any sort of ScH title and never said I was. I would only be doing this sport for fun and to make Zach a better trained dog. I don't believe in letting my dogs over rule me and they need to be very well trained. Just because I'm not proficient in Schutzhund and just because he *doesn't have any titles at all currently*, doesn't* make me nor my dog any lesser of an animal*. I don't know if that is what you were meaning, but that is how I interpreted your post. I just recently rescued him from neglectful owners and I wish to do something productive and fun with him. Is that so bad?


 
BTW, I certainly don't think that you are "any lesser an animal" just because your dog doesn't have any titles.

*Might help if you read my post a little closer! *

*To help, there is your original post below - you said that your well trained dog would need only "a little training" to get a ScH title. I think that maybe he, and you, might need a "little" more than a "little" training to obtain such a title. But good luck!*

"Originally Posted by *knwilk44*  
_Well, considering I'm in rural KY, there aren't many, if any, Shutzhund clubs here to evaluate my dog. I am considering what type of sport I want to do with Zach and he listens really well just *needs a little training*. I like the idea of having a SchH title, but I'm completely new to the sport and wanting to learn everything that I can about it."_


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

codmaster said:


> BTW, I certainly don't think that you are "any lesser an animal" just because your dog doesn't have any titles.
> 
> *Might help if you read my post a little closer! *
> 
> ...



Note: It said he listens really well (DOES NOT MEAN HE'S VERY WELL TRAINED YET) and that I like the IDEA of having a SchH title. NONE of that means that I'm looking to get a title and none of that ever said he was already very well trained. Please. If you don't have anything specific to add such as requirements for doing SchH, exercises done in training, etc. please don't be a troll.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

I think all Codmaster was implying is that there is A LOT of training involved in IPO. Not just a little. I don't think it was meant to be taken personally.

Check out the clubs in your area. There are tons of dog sports out there that are great fun!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

knwilk44 said:


> I'm not looking to gain any sort of ScH title and never said I was. I would only be doing this sport for fun and to make Zach a better trained dog. I don't believe in letting my dogs over rule me and they need to be very well trained. Just because I'm not proficient in Schutzhund and just because he doesn't have any titles at all currently, doesn't make me nor my dog any lesser of an animal. I don't know if that is what you were meaning, but that is how I interpreted your post. I just recently rescued him from neglectful owners and I wish to do something productive and fun with him. Is that so bad?


Don't let that poster rile you up. He likes to do that... he's a rather combative sort. Sometimes he has great points in between the sarcasm, but it tends to be a fair amount of work to find those points.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

chelle said:


> Don't let that poster rile you up. He likes to do that... he's a rather combative sort. Sometimes he has great points in between the sarcasm, but it tends to be a fair amount of work to find those points.


 
Thank you! (Sarcasm? - no!)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

sabledog said:


> I think all Codmaster was implying is that *there is A LOT of training involved in IPO*. Not just a little. I don't think it was meant to be taken personally.
> 
> Check out the clubs in your area. There are tons of dog sports out there that are great fun!


 
*Very true!* I just got back into ScH and am finding out all over again just how much time and effort there is involved. Even when the dog already knows obedience well enough to show in the AKC Rally and OB rings.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, AKC ob will definitely help a lot. But doing control work ob around a helper is not easy, at least with my girl lol


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think that we will be doing Schutzhund with Zach either way it goes. It seems like most of the dogs doing that sport have MUCH more prey drive than Zach does so he wouldn't do too well probably. I think we will just stick with the obedience training and try to find some obedience trials locally to test his skills at.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

knwilk44 said:


> I don't think that we will be doing Schutzhund with Zach either way it goes. It seems like most of the dogs doing that sport have MUCH more prey drive than Zach does so he wouldn't do too well probably. I think we will just stick with the obedience training and try to find some obedience trials locally to test his skills at.


If it is something you want to do then I would say just have him evaluated. You never know until you try. I thought my dog wouldn't be so great at it ao I had no intentions of trying it. I had her evaluated any way and turns out she's not bad. She will never be a "national" level dog but I am no where near a "national" level handler. So she is a great dog for me to learn the sport and proof my handling skills. Most importantly we have a balst doing and it has brought us much closer.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Where are you located?
I train with Charlie Starr in Winchester, KY. It's about 10 mins from Lexington. I drive 1.5hrs to get to training each way and we do have people that drive 3+ hours. It's well worth the drive. You don't have to participate in bite training if you don't want to. 

We normally train on Saturdays unless there is a show that weekend. We start around 10 with obedience and then do the bite work. The club is very encouraging to new members and a great place to learn. We would love to have you for a visit


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Where are you located?
> I train with Charlie Starr in Winchester, KY. It's about 10 mins from Lexington. I drive 1.5hrs to get to training each way and we do have people that drive 3+ hours. It's well worth the drive. You don't have to participate in bite training if you don't want to.
> 
> We normally train on Saturdays unless there is a show that weekend. We start around 10 with obedience and then do the bite work. The club is very encouraging to new members and a great place to learn. We would love to have you for a visit


I would love to come visit. However, I think that's a little over a two hour drive for us one way. I just can't afford the gas money in a big truck to do that lol.


----------

